# Vail - Discount Tickets?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is there any such thing? and if so, where can one find them?

(Don't laugh at me... a guy I work with needs them)

Thanks,

--Andy


----------



## conservative boater (Jan 2, 2006)

If you purchase a ticket with someone who has a colorado pass, you can get them for $35. Don't know if that will help you're buddy or not; but that's all I got.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Andy, last I checked the Colorado Card/Season Pass discount for day tickets was like 60-something. If you know a Vail employee, they get a stack of coupons for $30 lift tickets. Unfortunately, I'm only a volunteer, so I don't get jack. (You would think they would take extra good care of people who work for free, but this IS Vail Resorts we are talking about!)


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

By the way, me and my jello legs just got back from a "lunch meeting" at Grouse Mountain. The snow is great up there today!


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

I've got access to a couple of tickets valid at all 5 Vail Resorts, dated through April. I let 'me go at a discount. Email me at [email protected] if yer interested.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

will trade 40% off tix at Aspen/ Snowmass for another kick ass area...


----------

